

Ubiquitous XMPP encryption in force today, all Google IM contacts now 'offline' - luxpir
https://github.com/stpeter/manifesto/blob/master/manifesto.txt

======
luxpir
Slightly more info: a wide range of XMPP stakeholders (over 70 of them)
initiated ubiquitous XMPP encryption today after months of planning. As Google
doesn't support server-to-server TLS, they are now out of the XMPP loop until
they do.

More info at 'El Reg':
[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/05/20/im_upgrade_locks_out...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/05/20/im_upgrade_locks_out_lazy_eavesdroppers/)

~~~
luxpir
Future reference: they caught up within 24 hours, now they're part of the XMPP
eco-system again, just about.

